# From untouchable, to this.



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Only, you have to promise not to laugh at my weird look at the camera. I wasn't sure if it was recording lol.

This is Hope of course. I brought this doe home wild as a March hare. I couldn't touch her without a chase around the pen and an elaborate set up to hold her still.

Now she is a spoiled rotten pet who likes to rub her head against me and pull on my hair.

And yes, I am in my pajamas.

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....that is adorable....... congrats :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember you post about her being so wild -- havent watchd the movie yet but I am certain I know what it will look like :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes, and she was QUITE unimpressed with my attempts to milk.

Now she is one of my heart pets, you know, the ones that touch your heart and are extra special. Not to say I don't love ALL my pets, but I've had three heart pets now, two of which I am blessed to still have with me.

I'm sure you guys know what I mean. :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey you look good ! And I have those "same" PJ's -- never wear "real" ones anymore. you just never know when you will have a sudden emergency and need to be in the barn or somewhere else. haha


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh no, I look terrible! 

I'm just glad I brushed my hair earlier. :laugh: 

I am always in PJs. Unless I go somewhere, I wear PJs. I have more PJs than regular pants.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Awwwww, how sweet :lovey: Now tell me how you tamed her? I don't think Pepper will ever be tame. I hate having to chase her around the pasture to catch her. If one of my kids or my husband isn't home it's impossible to corner her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> Oh no, I look terrible!
> 
> I'm just glad I brushed my hair earlier. :laugh:
> 
> I am always in PJs. Unless I go somewhere, I wear PJs. I have more PJs than regular pants.


oh please you DONT

Want to know what i thought? I was like "ok now thats what she looks like, cute & pretty" 

I assumed you to be older too -- but your close to my age or a tad older


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm quite young..23, 24 in March. I think. LOL. I don't keep track too well.

I look a lot younger than I am, but that's okay, just means when I'm old I'll look young, right?

As for Hope, I think the key was a mixture of stubbornness, raisins, and shoulder scratches. When I brought her and Uno home, I was out there ALL the time with them.

Hope came around pretty quick. Since then, nearly ALL of my goats have come to me wild and untouched. Some tamed down more than others, like Rudy, our little doe, she tamed quickly and is a sugar pie, even if she isn't the smartest goat in the herd. 

I always prevail using raisins and shoulder scratches. Hasn't failed me yet.

Hubby calls me the Goat Whisperer. 


:laugh: 


But, I will say this. ONLY Hope has become this tame. Sugar and Rudy would/will tug on my clothes and seek petting, but ONLY Hope will rub against me and demand my attention.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh then you are younger then I am -- not that it matters. I just wasnt sure. 

I am 24, 25 in July, but i need to stop saying that, Im already getting depressed :mecry: 


I had a goat like Hope -- I gave him away because of several reasons...........dont get me started on that, will start crying :tears: it was for the best I know  


ok enough of my tearfulness -- I think you have one special friend in Hope :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes cause 25 is sooo old. :wink: 

Here, come to Texas, when it warms up, and Hope will give you a hair-yanking greeting I'm sure.

:goattruck:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is awesome! You did a great job with her!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> Yes cause 25 is sooo old. :wink:
> 
> Here, come to Texas, when it warms up, and Hope will give you a hair-yanking greeting I'm sure.
> 
> :goattruck:


no its not, its just the age mile stone without all the other life mile stones I get depressed over


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Just another reason I don't keep track of things like that.

I seriously would have to ask hubby to be 100% sure of what age I'll be turning in March.

How sad is that! :ROFL: 

I had to learn to throw certain things away, and not to worry myself over them, else I just get upset when I "fail" to achieve something by a certain time, or what not. Sort of like with the house. I had a TON of plans, and things got in the way, and pretty much nothing got done.

I could sit down and cry over it, or I could laugh at what's funny about it (and there's usually SOMETHING I can laugh at) and dig my heels in and make more plans.

Took me a long time to get there, but I'm pretty stubborn. 

But of course, I could be way off mark here and just rambling away and it doesn't even touch on how you feel at all, but that's okay too. No one can understand how you feel about something. They might be able to relate, and sympathize, but no one can ever understand how someone feels about something in their life, because they're not that person!

But we can be there to help in whatever way we can. :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you the same age as your hubby? because he has his birth year on his FB  unless he is lying that would put him at 26 come feb I think.

and I shouldnt be grumbling on your happy thread  :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh no, he's a year and some months older I think. His birthday is in December. I'd have to look, he probably put the wrong birthday down, silly thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How sweet!!

And yes, I do know all about those "heart pets"......each one of my goats has a special place in my heart but there are just 4 that really get me. Also, thats why I have "resident hayburners".....they will never leave.


As far as age goes girls....I realized 10 YEARS ago that it is just a number that gets higher each year, nothing whatsoever can be done about that and if your goals for yourself change with those numbers, so be it. Age makes EVERYTHING better because when you do achieve those goals you are definately wiser when they happen. :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

the video rocks!!!! HOpe looks about as pleased as any girl could be! You did a great job. and, Epona, you are as cute as a button!!!!!!! I can say that b/c I am really old. But Liz is right, age is just a state of mind except with age usually comes more responsibilities -- mortgage, jobs, etc. for those of us NOT on facebook, I'll try to find the "put a name with a face" thread and post me...


----------

